# Surefire lanyard clip self releases.



## bridaw (Apr 1, 2007)

I have owned the C2-HA a short time and so far the lanyard clip has popped off the lanyard ring three times, once resulting in the light crashing to a tile floor.

My old G2Z lanyard clip is a simple design and the new lanyard with the C2 has a latch that is wider than the rest of the clip. It is a rounded wire loop shape and when the lanyard ring spins around to the pocket clip the latch releases when it rubs the right way. I did not understand how the lanyard clip kept popping off the ring until I sat down and fiddled with it a bit.

Nobody at surefire made sure their lanyard clip doesn't release against the pocket clip? It was the lanyard that came with the light. The pocket clip is too long since the ring isn't on the tailcap. I fiddled around with my old lanyard on the C2. It seems more difficult to pop off and might not under real world conditions like the new clip already has several times. Now I don't like this light. Put me in the "prefers no clip" crowd. I wanted the type III HA finish on a light like my G2Z. It was my first flashlight with a pocket clip and I figured it would not get in the way 99% of the time I didn't need the clip. Darn.


----------



## Akubra (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*

Well, why not simply remove the (pocket) clip? 
Takes a few seconds only, and is a reversible "mod"... .


----------



## duckpotatoes (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*

yea, remove and never reverse it. dang near lost my m4 twice that way.


----------



## bridaw (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*

I took off the head and the clip looked like it wanted to come out but no luck. I thought about grabbing tools but didn't want to trash the finish. 

I tried again with more ooomph now that I know it can be removed. I put a rubber coaster under the clip to protect the body and whacked the clip a few times.

I still should have got the Z2, I prefer the round body. I'll just have to toss the C2 in the glove box and get another light.


----------



## SunStar (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*

Are you using the "lobster clasp" hooked to the o-ring that is affixed to the loop ring around the tail of the light? If you are, eliminate the clasp and affix lanyard directly to o-ring. The pocket clip will no longer present a problem. 

I've eliminated the newly designed clasp on all my Surefire lanyards - because the clasp will find a way to release itself with or without a pocket clip - usually sending the light to tile, asphault or concrete. For some reason, it rarely happens on carpet, grass, or other softer surfaces.

Surefire needs to apply some "cool science" to develop a better clasp for their lanyard. No way I'd use that thing in combat!


----------



## FAAbUlights (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*

You could turn your lanyard clip the other way (hook it starting from the bezel end and sliding to tailcap end) making sure the open end of the clip faces away from the light when standing on the bezel. I had trouble with my pocket clip on my M3 coming off and just played with different ways to hook the lanyard to the ring.


----------



## bridaw (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*

Lobster clasp, lol. Yes, that describes this new clip well. Very different from my old clip. They fixed a design that wasn't broken. 

I tried hooking the clasp onto the ring from both directions first but it still worked itself off the ring against the pocket clip. The rubber grip ring is flat on the side where the pocket clip is installed. For now the clip is removed but I keep trying to grasp the rubber grip ring where it is flat. I like the suggestion of removing the lanyard clip and attaching the cord directly to the ring. I'll try that with the clip installed again. Gripping the pocket clip by accident when using the grip ring feels better than grabbing that flat side without the clip.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*

I discovered this problem with my first Surfire. the C2. This is a problem I remember from my climbing days with some carabiners. Imagine for a second that it's you dangling from that clip...

They're a nice idea but the clip looks better than it works. I tie my lanyards directly to the ring.

bridaw: Exactly what I did. The C2 went to my Sister and I replaced it with the much more usable Z2.


----------



## Owen (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*

Ditch the lanyard clip, and use the split ring only to attach the lanyard to the lanyard ring. The problem is the lanyard clip itself, not its orientation, or the pocket clip. 
What would possess SF to replace the old lanyard clip(which also sucked) with this piece of crap, I don't know.


----------



## bridaw (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: C2 lanyard self releases against the pocket clip?*



Owen said:


> The problem is the lanyard clip itself, not its orientation, or the pocket clip.



I discovered that last night. Right before I removed the clip from the split ring I was twirling the lanyard ring around the light while holding the lanyard in one hand and the light body in the other hand (pocket clip removed). The lanyard clip popped right off the lanyard ring -for the last time. The clip is crap and the title of the first post has been changed. The lobster claw is now in the trash along with the older clip.  I paid money for that experience.


----------



## leukos (Apr 2, 2007)

As everyone is saying, attach the lanyard directly to the lanyard ring. This photo isn't the best, but it shows what we're talking about:


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Apr 2, 2007)

If you're not planning to need to remove the lanyard in a hurry.....





Stitched into place !


----------



## bridaw (Apr 2, 2007)

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> If you're not planning to need to remove the lanyard in a hurry.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used the split ring on the C2 to connect the cord and the lanyard ring. On my other light I threaded the lanyard cord direct to the lanyard ring like your photo. I know those crappy clips are a safety feature designed to break away under force (not pop off on their own).... I hope my flashlight doesn't get caught in a machine and suck me in now.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that the lanyard rings themselves are designed to pull apart under strain. 

You could always attach to the ring using a small soft split ring. That would pull apart in an emergency.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 8, 2007)

It is a good idea to build in a "breakaway" point into lanyards where the item being retained is less vital to your survival than your own body.

Al


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 8, 2007)

Btw., is the lanyard ring supposed to sit tight when the tailcap is fully screwed down or should it be able to rotate?

Eric


----------



## brunt_sp (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine rotate on all my Surefires and Leef bodies that are fitted with Surefire tailcaps. However, I find that when a Leef body is used with a Leef tailcap, the lanyard ring is trapped fully.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 8, 2007)

There should be a gap to allow the TailCap lanyard ring to freely rotate.


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you both! I was just wondering how it is supposed to be since I just have one on my L5 and never had the opportunity to see another one of these.

Eric


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 10, 2007)

I've threaded paracord directly through the ring, but you need to remember the safety issue. 

I'm sure we all know, but I'll throw it out there just in case, the 550 in "550 Paracord" is the tensile strength of the cord, in pounds, give or take. 550 Paracord doubled over and through a steel ring and tied in a knot WILL NOT RELEASE. The little clasp is a safety device to make sure you lose your light before your arm gets removed or dislocated or your fingers get torn off if the light hangs up on something. A cheap solution is to get a bunch of lifeguard whistle lanyards. I picked up a bunch. The ones with the little spring clasp and wire pivot. The cord is cheaper nylon and it's made to come apart to keep the user from getting injured. 

The light in my bag with the 3W G&P module has a Surefire lanyard ring with a lifeguard whistle lanyard on it, mainly in case I want to loop it over my neck for hands-free.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 10, 2007)

Two different clips and a possible explanation of your self releases.

Surefire, for at least the last three years, has provided two different lanyard clips. I think an assumption that they are different but interchangeable is not necessarily correct.





The clip on the right (Clip 2) looks more substantial, higher quality and overall the one we would pick to use. All true, but I think it is intended for use on the plastic lanyard rings on the A2-L1-L2. For those of you not familiar, these lights use a thick, plastic two piece lanyard ring as opposed to the welded steel wire type use on the C2 and others.

In admittedly non-scientific testing, I had little problem getting Clip 2 to self release or at least come very close as it contacted the end of the pocket clip when hooked to my C2. This was especially true when clipped from the bezel side of the ring toward the tailcap side of the ring. I could not duplicate a self release issue when this clip was hooked to my A2.

Conversely Clip 1, although it contacted the pocket clip as it rotated on the ring, did not seem to suffer this problem. Clip 1 will attach to but seems rather tight when hooked to the A2.

It seems that the lighter cheaper looking Clip 1 will work with the C2 and others.

Mark


----------



## defusion (Apr 10, 2007)

clip 1 consists of 1 piece metal, the other is basicaly just a hinge which moves much more easily.
the solid part of clip 2 definately looks more solid then clip 1, so it wouldn't be good for a "break point", clip 1 would be better for breaking (or rather bending) away under serious tension, clip 2 releases when placed/twisted correctly.

so i think clip 1 is generally the best.


----------



## bridaw (Apr 10, 2007)

Flash_Gordon said:


> Two different clips and a possible explanation of your self releases.
> 
> Surefire, for at least the last three years, has provided two different lanyard clips. I think an assumption that they are different but interchangeable is not necessarily correct.
> 
> ...



I received clip 1 (on left) with my G2Z years ago and clip 2 with my C2 in the last few months.

Clip 2 will self release off either light. It has nothing to do with the pocket clip. When the lanyard gets twisted enough, it pops off. Terrible design with the latch wider than the rest of the clip.

Clip one is actually still on my G2Z until I find another small split ring. Clip two is in the landfill.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Apr 10, 2007)

bridaw said:


> I received clip 1 (on left) with my G2Z years ago and clip 2 with my C2 in the last few months.
> 
> Clip 2 will self release off either light. It has nothing to do with the pocket clip. When the lanyard gets twisted enough, it pops off. Terrible design with the latch wider than the rest of the clip.
> 
> Clip one is actually still on my G2Z until I find another small split ring. Clip two is in the landfill.



bridaw-

I think your frustrating experience reflects exactly what I was saying after playing with both clips on different lights.

The heavier two piece clip does not show any inclination to force or wedge itself open when attached to the plastic type of lanyard clip. If that clip was shipped with a C2, I believe it is a serious mistake that will cause damage to or loss of the light. All lanyards that I received with or for lights with the steel wire lanyard loop came with the smaller one piece clip.

Mark


----------



## Owen (Apr 10, 2007)

Flash_Gordon said:


> If that clip was shipped with a C2, I believe it is a serious mistake that will cause damage to or loss of the light.


My C2 came with the new clip--that's how I found out about it. My brand new light bit the concrete headfirst twice while I was at work, and had the lanyard around my wrist. Naturally, that was the end of the clip for me. 
I should have told SF to send me a new bezel, since their POS clip was the culprit. Obviously no testing was done on this thing, and I hope someone has given them a heads-up. I've forgotten to the last couple of times I've called CS.


----------

